# Using Sand from the beach??? dangerous...tips???



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I live about 2 minutes from a nice white sand beach in the city....would it be safe to use the sand for a substrate if I boiled and rinsed it or is it too salty?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

sand can contain contaminants and can alter water chemistry so there is no easy answer to the question... that said, I regularly grab sand and use on my tanks without even bothering to rinse the sand and I've never had a single problem I could trace back the the sand. Never had mystery deaths, etc.

I have had sand that rocketed the pH to 7.8 and kept it there no matter what... KH read 0 but pH firmly stuck to 7.8 despite adding acids... go figure.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Being in Bermuda, I have beach sand in one of my tanks, with no problems. All I did was just boil it for 10 minutes and poured it in. In my opinion I didnt think I needed to even boil it. But i did it to be safe. And it didnt alter my PH or hardness.

For you I would becareful though, you say you live in the city, the water could contain some contaminants.

If you go ahead with it rinse well and boil, but its your choice.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

> sand can contain contaminants


Definitely, you might want to check with your local government officials or website if possible about the cleanliness of the waters and that should correlate fairly well with how clean the beach's sand is. A lot of the more crowded public beaches can have broken glass in the sand and have though in the United States the sand is sometimes brought in from elsewhere when the beach was established and its not really a natural beach.

Where I live there used to be tanneries so there is a lot of mercury contamination. All of the beaches in the city are fairly close to the coal power plant which itself it next to a sewage treatment plant. Also on the bike path by the edge of the city there are gated off areas warning people to keep out due to lead contamination. Was there ever any effluent creating industry near where you are planning on getting the sand?

So for me, local sand isn't worth it, especially when I can buy 50lbs for $3, all ready in a bag.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

You can also Bake sand at 450 degrees for 10-15 minutes too. (then rinse) :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

baking it will only kill bacterial (and other small critters) contamination.

it will do nothing for chemical contamination (such as the high mercury mentioned, or oil etc etc)


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Also be aware of local bylaws. Some beaches don't allow the removal of sand and doing so can result in hefty fines.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh...sorry! I guess I'm just used to Sanibel's clean beaches...and don't worry about taking it...there's plenty for everyone! :lol:


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

FLGirl1977 said:


> Oh...sorry! I guess I'm just used to Sanibel's clean beaches...and don't worry about taking it...there's plenty for everyone! :lol:


pensacola beach - youll see thousands in fines =/


----------

